# Did I kill my clown loaches with low temperature?



## JNB (Apr 19, 2011)

Since I live in Florida and it is usually warm in the house, I don't keep a heater in my tank for much time during the year. The water is usually in the upper 80's. Well, went out of town for Thanksgiving and never turned on the heat in the house or put in a heater and it got cold for the first time this year. The water went down to the low 70's and when I came home after 5 days 2 clown loaches were dead and the others in hiding and not willing to come out. Could the temperature have killed them? their normal range is 77 deg. at the low end.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

JNB said:


> Since I live in Florida and it is usually warm in the house, I don't keep a heater in my tank for much time during the year. The water is usually in the upper 80's. Well, went out of town for Thanksgiving and never turned on the heat in the house or put in a heater and it got cold for the first time this year. The water went down to the low 70's and when I came home after 5 days 2 clown loaches were dead and the others in hiding and not willing to come out. Could the temperature have killed them? their normal range is 77 deg. at the low end.


 
Not enough info on tank (ie)water parameter's,maint routine,how long tank has been running,what size tank,any new fishes added,food's,tankmates.
I have kept clown loaches at temp's from 75 degree's F to 82 degree's F without issues. but if the drop was sudden,, It may have been contributer although I doubt it was primary cause.


----------



## JNB (Apr 19, 2011)

Tank is in good shape - weekly 20% water changes, good ph, lots of plants, etc. I have had this 55 gal up for years with no problems. I have had these fish for a few months and have not added any fish in weeks or changed food or anything.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

You'll get the best answers if this is moved to the FW section. You posted in the SW section.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know how sensitive loaches are, but I moved the thread for you. Good luck!


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no advice regarding the fish issue (zero experience) but I do wonder why you wouldn't just leave the heater in place and leave it set anyway? If the water is warm, the heater wouldn't come on but still provides a safety and may just work a little to keep the temperature stable. Even Florida has it's temperature anomalies, as you are no doubt aware.

Jeff.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with JDM. Thermostatic heaters can be left plugged in and set to whatever temperature permanently.

From what you've told us on the data, I would have to think it may well have been the temperature. A change from the mid-80's down to 70F is drastic, especially if over a short period of say a day, and not rebounding.

This is an unrelated but very significant point...you are aware that you will need a 6-foot tank for the clown loach? Check our profile, click the shaded name.

Byron.


----------

